# Husqvarna question "288's"



## Teddy.Scout (Jun 26, 2011)

What is the difference between if any the 288xp and 288ap lite?
Not sure if they are different or just wording.

Also:
After really looking at the saw, it is a well built saw that is VERY user friendly!
Even more desirable is that besides 87cc of snot, removing the the hood, every thing is right there (wires, top end, carb, everything for easy excess.) This was mention from some one else and I really like that aspect. Any one else still using them with experience or thoughts?


----------



## Johndirt82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes the 288 is a wonderful saw . the lite has the low top and the normal one has the hightop filter cover and hd filter. Otherwise same saw. I use mine all the time and love every bit of it.


----------



## husq2100 (Jun 26, 2011)

the "normal" was available in both low and high top.....I believe it was dependant on the location...IE the PNW would get the high top and full wrap as standard as thats what the shops would order as that was what the cutters wanted...... since day one the high top/filter and filter-carb elbow have been available....when the lite came it is was sold only as a low top and it also did not have the large AV spring at the front of the saw that mounst to the case side dawg...

like most saws that ran through that era, the carbs have changed due to epa, they added a muffler gasket...low top has a few different filter options ie material, high top is one type of filter.....


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jun 26, 2011)

husq2100 said:


> the "normal" was available in both low and high top.....I believe it was dependant on the location...IE the PNW would get the high top and full wrap as standard as thats what the shops would order as that was what the cutters wanted...... since day one the high top/filter and filter-carb elbow have been available....when the lite came it is was sold only as a low top and it also did not have the large AV spring at the front of the saw that mounst to the case side dawg...
> 
> like most saws that ran through that era, the carbs have changed due to epa, they added a muffler gasket...low top has a few different filter options ie material, high top is one type of filter.....


 

Any one know off hand the preferred carb?
*Appreciate the input guys!* 
Full wraps seem to be the difficult thing to find.
Been able to locate everything else.
Plan on using it for a firewood saw.


----------



## rattler362 (Jun 26, 2011)

Teddy i am not sure about the 288 but i have a 181se and a 281xp both of them have Tilly's.

Mike


----------



## husq2100 (Jun 26, 2011)

they all have tillys, just variations on needles and metering


----------



## paccity (Jun 26, 2011)

snorty little saw. i likem. heres mine with an elimanator kit.View attachment 188498


----------



## sunfish (Jun 26, 2011)

Maybe Stumpy will pipe in. I've run his a few times and now want a 288. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 26, 2011)

What's up Teddy.scout been awhile. The 288xp is one of my all time favorite's. One of the best of the best. I think as far as saw's go. Man I want one, someday. The high top should be mandotory, at least for look's lol! But because of a heavier duty air filter I believe. Full wrap alway's a must for me. I don't have much experience with the 288 lite model. See them around mostly ebay. So did you get one?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jun 26, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Maybe Stumpy will pipe in. I've run his a few times and now want a 288. :msp_thumbup:


 
I've had a few, and yes they're one of the "legends" in my opinion. Mines not exectly stock, but my last one was. Great saw either way.


----------



## Chris J. (Jun 26, 2011)

The link shows quite a few IPLs for the 288. Knowing the year your saw was made is useful, probably even necessary :msp_ohmy:.

Husqvarna Chainsaw Parts List Directory


Dating your Husqvarna threads link.

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&...gc.r_pw.&fp=18775b43b0670ef8&biw=1093&bih=499


This google search shows quite a few 288 lite threads, some focus on the carbs.

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&...gc.r_pw.&fp=18775b43b0670ef8&biw=1093&bih=499


----------



## Chris J. (Jun 26, 2011)

..........Saw Troll likes this.........

Niko, I apologize for infringing; if I'm not careful I'll owe you a 029 project saw :msp_tongue:.


----------



## little possum (Jun 26, 2011)

A great saw that pulls good. 

Also the Lite had a decomp on it, along with the missing giant front spring. But I think the later model 288s had decomps on them
I cant remember the number on the carb, but one had a govener inside it, easy fix with a pop can.
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=125957&highlight=288+carb


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 26, 2011)

The mighty 288, was mentioned in my 2101 muscle thread, more than once I believe. Love em!uttahere2:


----------



## cowroy (Jun 26, 2011)

Question, what piston and ring would you fellas buy for this saw? I got a meteor for a 266xp of mine but Episan is all I can find for the 288. Is this one good? 

I just bought one on ebay and the seller lied like an SOB, but I think I can still make something out of it. It definitely my last ebay project buy. I will post some pics here soon.


----------



## rickyrooster (Jun 26, 2011)

The 288xp has the exposed front AV spring mount the lite uses the front rubber mounts like a 272xp style. the lite has a low top cover only and 1/2 wrap handle. Same basic saw with minor differences. The carb is a tillotson 228A B or C. I beleave the 228A has a govenor and is less desirable. Great saw. Rick


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 26, 2011)

87cc?
I have a thing about 87cc chainsaws.
Crap, I will need another Husky.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## JimM (Jun 26, 2011)

I got a 288 Lite awhile back. Looked bad, ran great. Simply awesome, to me anyway. I just got the high top and HD filter for it. Really like it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 26, 2011)

Holy shiat! And im not complaining Randy that's a good thing! Dont know if you have run a 288, if not very Impressive.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 26, 2011)

Only ported 390s and 394s, kinda got spoiled.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 26, 2011)

That could spoil you. Even a stock 288 is a beast! I have never ran a ported saw anyway. Mine have dual port muffler, and have kept me happy so far.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 26, 2011)

That is what GTGs are for, tryin' out chainsaws, I ran some excellent examples.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah, I wouldn't know? The idea for one here kinda fizzled out:msp_confused:


----------



## teatersroad (Jun 26, 2011)

cowroy said:


> Question, what piston and ring would you fellas buy for this saw? I got a meteor for a 266xp of mine but Episan is all I can find for the 288. Is this one good?
> 
> I just bought one on ebay and the seller lied like an SOB, but I think I can still make something out of it. It definitely my last ebay project buy. I will post some pics here soon.


 
Lot's of threads about using an 066 piston in a 288.

Episan is a fine product.


----------



## cowroy (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you sir, and I will look for some.


----------



## andrethegiant70 (Jun 26, 2011)

little possum said:


> A great saw that pulls good.
> 
> Also the Lite had a decomp on it, along with the missing giant front spring. But I think the later model 288s had decomps on them
> I cant remember the number on the carb, but one had a govener inside it, easy fix with a pop can.
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=125957&highlight=288+carb


 
Glad you mentioned the decomp... Many saws that have decomps don't really seem to need them. Not so with the 288. I can't tell you why on a technical level, but they added that decomp for a dang good reason on the 288. Can you say "hematoma?"

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying you shouldn't buy an older non-decomp model, because they still rock, but I AM saying that a decomp model is going to be easier on your body.

Mine has the Eliminator kit also. It's a bit like putting a hood intake on your muscle car... folks know somethin' is up!


----------



## wyk (Jun 26, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Only ported 390s and 394s, kinda got spoiled.



<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/BWqCJENWo68" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe> .

<iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/o9AMqL6CJWM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 26, 2011)

Andrethegiant70. I totalyy agree with the compression. My buddy has one I went to start it, the compression blew me away. WYK, nice saw! Cool video


----------



## cowroy (Jun 27, 2011)

Well i thought I could salvage the cylinder but after removing all the transfer it has some pretty good dug in spots. Its hard to see in the pics but it starts right below the exhaust port and goes all the way to the top of the cylinder. 

And after all the talk of the high compression I think I would rather have the decomp cylinder anyway.


----------



## little possum (Jun 27, 2011)

Cowroy, if it isnt raised, I dont think it would be a problem. Ive got a few around here that are running that look worse.


----------



## cowroy (Jun 27, 2011)

I bought the saw for a fella for his huge 2 acre lot :msp_rolleyes: cause he smoked his 266xp using a 24" bar. He doesn't want to pay a whole lot and was looking at a 460 husky and I told him that he would be in the same boat if he put a 24" bar on that 460 and run it for long drawn out cuts like he did his 266. Right now he has a 48" white oak that is about 20' long that he needs to finish cutting up then he has several other 20" plus trees he wants to cut, so I thought this would be a good fixer upper for my experience and something he would have from now on. He probably burnt up his 266 using a dull chain or wrong mix, cause when I got it had used diesel motor oil in the bar and chain oil tank. So i am gonna explain to him the proper way to make a saw last.

So knowing all that would you just put a slug and ring in it and roll with it?

Teddy.Scout I hope this isn't a threadjack and if it is just let me know and I will start a new one.


----------



## nmurph (Jun 27, 2011)

I would get a Meteor piston and run it; I doubt you will notice the difference.
I have 2-288's, ones a FW, and a 281. I really like this saw. This past winter I actually used the 288's a much or more than the 7900's. 
I don't find them too hard on the hands. Just remember to spin them past TDC and pull it like it owes you something.


----------



## cowroy (Jun 27, 2011)

I thought you might chime in :msp_thumbsup: I really appreciate the info guys. I also found that where the case is cracked it's no big deal cause it's not in the crank case itself just in the housing so I came up lucky there. 

I look forward to gettin it back together, and I might not want to sell it then.


----------



## rattler362 (Jun 27, 2011)

Cowroy i have a 281 that i got from a fellow AS member that pull's 195lbs of comp it's not too bad to start if you drop start it.I run a 24in B/C she does a real good job.

Mike


----------



## KiwiOilBoiler (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm quietly looking for a saw big enough to pull 28" in our wood, and a 288 is on the wishlist to keep the other 2 series saws at home in line. I missed out on one recently with carb issues i think and it already had a 28" set-up, my fault as i was too Scrooge McDuck with my auto-bid!

A burned-up 066 goes under the hammer today, but i just like Husky's and already have all the manuals etc. Bars are interchange-able with the 380 which it would replace too (no chain-break, fatter than Miss Piggy) which keeps inventory down for what is really a sport rather than an income where my situation is concerned.

Adam


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jun 28, 2011)

I like the idea of the saw being easy to work on like a 1976 full size truck.
(ya know, were you can site on the inside fender with the hood half down and do all the maintenance with a pair of channel locks and 9/16 wrench while it is raining.)
But I bet the next 5-8 on ebay will bring a tad more then usual now! LOL!!!
I will get one, but will try to remain patient!!!!
Thanks guys!!

LOVE the video as well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jun 28, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> I like the idea of the saw being easy to work on like a 1976 full size truck.
> (ya know, were you can site on the inside fender with the hood half down and do all the maintenance with a pair of channel locks and 9/16 wrench while it is raining.)
> *But I bet the next 5-8 on ebay will bring a tad more then usual now! LOL!!!*
> I will get one, but will try to remain patient!!!!
> ...


 
My thoughts exectly. :msp_confused:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 28, 2011)

nmurph said:


> I would get a Meteor piston and run it; I doubt you will notice the difference.
> I have 2-288's, ones a FW, and a 281. I really like this saw. This past winter I actually used the 288's a much or more than the 7900's.
> I don't find them too hard on the hands. Just remember to spin them past TDC and pull it like it owes you something.


 
I like that.


----------



## little possum (Jun 28, 2011)

cowroy said:


> So knowing all that would you just put a slug and ring in it and roll with it?


 Long as its a gouge and not raised. I say you will be ok. But if you run it, I think you will be looking for another rebuilder project. 

I know 04ultra had a few 288s he was fond of. One with a 2piece head and a tuned pipe :drool:
I have 288s ...Need to finish building the other 2 and see what I have left. Ive run quite a few and most of them have finger ripping compression. Pops21 ported his and it drug a 36" full comp very nicely.


----------



## wyk (Jun 28, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Andrethegiant70. I totalyy agree with the compression. My buddy has one I went to start it, the compression blew me away. WYK, nice saw! Cool video


 
Those saws belong to High Rev Saw Works and Mweba respectfully. They ARE nice. Mweba's saw(the second vid in the Elm) is pullin 197psi.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 28, 2011)

288xp, one of the top in my book.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 28, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> 288xp, one of the top in my book.



I never ran a 288xp, an

d have a hard time understanding how it can be better than the 385xp and 390xp, that replaced it?


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 28, 2011)

The site is acting odd at the moment - I can't fix the mistake in the post above?????


----------



## sawfun9 (Jun 28, 2011)

The 288 I ran at the GTG felt like it had more torque than a stock 385, although it probably had less horsepower. It seems the older versions of some saws just feel that way.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd take high end torque over low end torque any day, but that only works if the saw is large enough for the task.....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawfun9 (Jun 28, 2011)

I donno, On the big saws I tend to like low end torque and on the mid to smaller saws I like the high end torque. When running a 60" bar I like the low rpm torque of a 090 to the high rpm torque of an 880.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 28, 2011)

What mistake? Anyway the 288xp was top shelf. Tried to down size to the 385, and I have heard alot of guy's say they wanted a little more stump power. Hence the 390xp, which is the comeback of the 288. A revised edition Im sure. But the 288 a great the same. Proved you don't want to subtract displacment. Im guessing the displacement of the 288, and 390 are the same.


----------



## paccity (Jun 28, 2011)

sawfun9 said:


> The 288 I ran at the GTG felt like it had more torque than a stock 385, although it probably had less horsepower. It seems the older versions of some saws just feel that way.


 
that wasn't my 288 with the bluetop was it ? i think thats a pretty snorty saw.


----------



## sawfun9 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yea, that bluetops the one.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 28, 2011)

sawfun9 said:


> I donno, On the big saws I tend to like low end torque and on the mid to smaller saws I like the high end torque. When running a 60" bar I like the low rpm torque of a 090 to the high rpm torque of an 880.



This is really simple - if you need low end torque, your saw is too small for the task at hand!


----------



## jimbo1490 (Jun 28, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Full wraps seem to be the difficult thing to find.



A home shop fabricated full wrap handlebar is a good project well within the capabilities of the average gearhead. I've built 3 different ones, all with completely different methods, and all worked really well and were VERY rugged. I did NO welding for any of them. You could incorporate some welding if that ability is readily at hand to you (it wasn't for me), but its not necessary. If you take your time and do a nice job, it will look like a factory made part.

Jimbo


----------



## wyk (Jun 29, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> This is really simple - if you need low end torque, your saw is too small for the task at hand!


 
In the same tree - 

High End Horse Power:

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/njuHgek8R6Y" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Low end torque:

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/moMezjpp0TI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

The times are very similar for the amount of wood cut since the Mac cut more of it. The mac is running 404 while my 372 was running a woods ground square skip. The 125 is also fighting a bit of a pinch, too.


----------



## Cornfed (Jun 29, 2011)

I had a 385xp and loved it until I sold it and bought a pretty rough on the outside 288 that runs very very well. I wouldn't trade the 288 for anything else. What a girthy animal. All a I got on it is a 24" bar. Very Very pleased with it. I run it all the time cutting everything. What a fun saw to run. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 30, 2011)

I did run the Pops21 288 at the GTG and it was a good running saw. Had alot of pulling power for sure. Just a neat saw all around. I'd definetly own one.


----------



## wyk (Jul 3, 2011)

If ya got 4 bills, there's one in the Vancouver CG atm:

Husqvarna 288xp


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice, if I had 4 bill's, for a 288, I would do it. They surprise alot of people. A capable saw, a hot rod in deed!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah the 288 is a saw I would like to own. I ran stumpys with the d ring on it at the gtg. I might have to find me a good one to mess with sometime.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 4, 2011)

You, and me both Mdavlee, I have alway's wanted one.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## cowroy (Jul 4, 2011)

Let me pass on a little wisdom to those who might buy a project. Buy a complete as you possibly can afford cause the little parts missing end up costing a fortune. I will have quite a bit more money in mine when I get it built and hope I can just brake even when it's all said and done. I may be a little more particular than others though. 

I am not trying to discourage anyone cause I can't wait to get it done, I just don't want anyone to have the headache that I have had.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 4, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Yeah the 288 is a saw I would like to own. I ran stumpys with the d ring on it at the gtg. I might have to find me a good one to mess with sometime.


 
I'll take that as you liked it:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 4, 2011)

I've never run your'e saw stumpy, but 288 what's not to like LOL!:msp_thumbup: Love em!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 4, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I've never run your'e saw stumpy, but 288 what's not to like LOL!:msp_thumbup: Love em!:msp_thumbup:


 
210 psi, and still strokin hard at 13,500 rpms. Whats not to like??


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 4, 2011)

Never forget the first time I ran one. Went to fire it up, and did, but mother of god. The compression is high!:msp_thumbup: Not just power like some saw's, but tried, and true stump power.


----------



## cowroy (Jul 6, 2011)

*281 cylinder?*

Do you fellas know if Husqvarna ever put a 54mm cylinder on a 281?


----------



## nmurph (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, and just to keep it under the radar they very cleverly named it 288. :msp_rolleyes:

Seriously, I've never heard of such.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 6, 2011)

nmurph said:


> Yes, and just to keep it under the radar they very cleverly named it 288. :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Seriously, I've never heard of such.



I am not sure I read the question right - but the 288 basically was the 281 with a 54mm top end. If a 281 has a 54mm top end, someone have fitted that after the saw left the factory.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah stumpy I liked that one. One of the 2 I've ran. I might have to add one to the stable when I can find a decent looking.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 6, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Yeah stumpy I liked that one. One of the 2 I've ran. I might have to add one to the stable when I can find a decent looking.


 
Thanks, They're gittin hard to find in good shape. I've finally got mine lookin good. Don't run to bad either.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## fredmc (Jul 6, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> I am not sure I read the question right - but the 288 basically was the 281 with a 54mm top end. If a 281 has a 54mm top end, someone have fitted that after the saw left the factory.


 
With the right carb and a 54mm top end you can change a 281 into a 288 as the cases are similar. same thing with 385/390.


----------



## cowroy (Jul 6, 2011)

Call me anal but I just don't trust the cylinder that came on my blown up 288. I found a 281 cylinder on ebay and because the 288 and the 281 change out I thought it might be a 54mm, but this is why I love this forum cause there is more than likely someone who has been there and done that and can steer me in the right direction. :msp_thumbsup: Now I know it is for sure not a 54mm.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 6, 2011)

Even a trie'd, and true Stihl man will give a 288, or 2101 respect.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jul 7, 2011)

ALRIGHT GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Let this thread DIE!

The prices are just going up!
*We are making a Enron type situation here!!! LOL!*

*I will have one! Just need to fit the price range, as I will need a full wrap and HD filter!*


----------



## jockeydeuce (Jul 7, 2011)

For about 10 years around here, the 288 was *THE* logging saw....Everyone had one!....

Most of them are pretty beat, but I find them pretty steady as parts saws.:msp_tongue:......I only have one left right now......


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 7, 2011)

It's like the saw Matt, it may never die!otstir:otstir:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 8, 2011)

Here's a couple pics of mine.

<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws013-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws013-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws012-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws012-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## sunfish (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey Stump, that saw is lookin very good! Enjoyed runnin it the other day. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 8, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Hey Stump, that saw is lookin very good! Enjoyed runnin it the other day. :msp_thumbup:


 
Thanks, she's the purdiest one I've got. I've got my 372 loaned out to the feller that I'm buildin that 576 fer, so I'm gonna put some hours on the 288 till my shoulders cry uncle. Then I'll grab the 268.


----------



## Steveo_supremo (Jul 8, 2011)

Well as long as we're showing them off here's mine:


----------



## srcarr52 (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok I'll play.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Jul 8, 2011)

srcarr52 said:


> Ok I'll play.



That's a nice 288, srcarr52! Nice job on the DP muffler and making it look factory!

I'm digging the "lightening holes" in the dogs too!


----------



## srcarr52 (Jul 8, 2011)

jockeydeuce said:


> That's a nice 288, srcarr52! Nice job on the DP muffler and making it look factory!
> 
> I'm digging the "lightening holes" in the dogs too!


 
It had Dolmar envy. Plus you have to to all you can to lighten that pig.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 9, 2011)

288xp is top shelf!


----------



## wyk (Jul 9, 2011)

2001 Husqvarna 288xp lite chainsaw


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 9, 2011)

Won't hear me argue!


----------



## wyk (Jul 22, 2011)

http://www.arboristsite.com/classifieds.php?do=viewitem&itemid=698


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 23, 2011)

Coll you pointe'd that out. And I am glad this thread re-surfaced, as doe's my thought's of owning a 288xp. A look, and feel of there own. One of the very best


----------



## little possum (Jul 23, 2011)

Blue top full wrapped with the big dog. Might be one of my new favorites.
I need to find a matching outside dog.

And this one has a different filter than the OEM HD filter. More of a foam cylinder, that is rigged onto the intake.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jul 23, 2011)

Zack, 
That is a nice sight!
BLUE TOP WITH THE FULL WRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Will have one some day!!!!! Just hope sooner then later!!!


----------



## little possum (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks Matt.
Here is the Lite I sold a while back..  haha


----------



## paccity (Jul 23, 2011)

View attachment 191662
yup.


little possum said:


> Blue top full wrapped with the big dogs. Might be one of my new favorites.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jul 23, 2011)

little possum said:


> Thanks Matt.
> Here is the Lite I sold a while back..  haha


 
That is nice, but the blue and full wrap is my ultimate goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## little possum (Jul 23, 2011)

nice!
They may be slightly heavy, and out dated(not by my standards). But I sure like the way they run. Good stock saw with high compression. And are pretty mean when modded.
Pops21 has a nice woodsported one.


----------



## paccity (Jul 23, 2011)

little possum said:


> Blue top full wrapped with the big dog. Might be one of my new favorites.
> I need to find a matching outside dog.
> 
> And this one has a different filter than the OEM HD filter. More of a foam cylinder, that is rigged onto the intake.


 
sould have a k&n in it. i'll see if theres a # on mine, can't rember. i'llpost it later. you sould still be able to get them.


----------



## srcarr52 (Jul 23, 2011)

little possum said:


> Blue top full wrapped with the big dog. Might be one of my new favorites.
> I need to find a matching outside dog.
> 
> And this one has a different filter than the OEM HD filter. More of a foam cylinder, that is rigged onto the intake.


 
If that is the one I just saw go on eBay people are going to want to kill you if you tell them the price. I think that will clean up nicely and make a great saw for you. I just sold one here on AS a week ago.






But that is ok because I still have this one.


----------



## little possum (Jul 23, 2011)

Nope wasnt me. Ive had that one for a while. It had broke the wrist pin outta the piston. Saw shop told the guy it was a broke crank, so he got something else. 
I was hoping for a broke crank cause I had a spare, but also had a piston.

Ive got the blue top, a Hi-top. And then 1 or 2 in a box that I need to build. Ill buy every one I can get my hands on though.


----------



## upstateny (Jul 23, 2011)

Does anyone have a "okay" shape Hi-top for a 288? I have 2 and cant seem to come up w/the rest of the parts! I've got some $$ and possibly some parts.


----------



## Bursch (Aug 16, 2011)

*bought a 288xp on Ebay*

I am waiting for it to get here. Little nervous about buying it not running it first. This was the description on it.
YOU ARE BIDDING ON A USED, PROFESSIONAL, HUSQVANA 288XP CHAINSAW WITH A 20 INCH BAR AND CHAIN. THIS CHAINSAW STARTS, RUNS AND IDLES AS IT SHOULD. THIS SAW SHOULD BE TUNED FOR YOUR ENVIRONMENT. THE CRANKCASE HAS BEEN REPAINTED. THE MUFFLER IS MISSING THE DEFLECTOR. A COLD COMPRESSION TEST WAS PERFORMED AND IS PICTURED IN THIS LISTING. THIS SAW IS SOLD AS IS. WE DID ADD A BAR PLATE, SPARK PLUG, CHAIN TENSION SCREW, CLUTCH, CLUTCH COVER, PISTON, STARTER HANDLE & ROPE, CHAIN-STOP, CRANK SEALS AND REBUILT THE CARBURETOR. Paid 335.00 for it. I am hoping its a good deal fo me.View attachment 194632
View attachment 194633
View attachment 194634
View attachment 194635
View attachment 194636


----------



## Chud (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm waiting for a P/C kit to show up for mine and I cant wait. 288XP's are fast cuttin hot rods.


----------



## nmurph (Aug 16, 2011)

Bursch said:


> I am waiting for it to get here. Little nervous about buying it not running it first. This was the description on it.
> YOU ARE BIDDING ON A USED, PROFESSIONAL, HUSQVANA 288XP CHAINSAW WITH A 20 INCH BAR AND CHAIN. THIS CHAINSAW STARTS, RUNS AND IDLES AS IT SHOULD. THIS SAW SHOULD BE TUNED FOR YOUR ENVIRONMENT. THE CRANKCASE HAS BEEN REPAINTED. THE MUFFLER IS MISSING THE DEFLECTOR. A COLD COMPRESSION TEST WAS PERFORMED AND IS PICTURED IN THIS LISTING. THIS SAW IS SOLD AS IS. WE DID ADD A BAR PLATE, SPARK PLUG, CHAIN TENSION SCREW, CLUTCH, CLUTCH COVER, PISTON, STARTER HANDLE & ROPE, CHAIN-STOP, CRANK SEALS AND REBUILT THE CARBURETOR. Paid 335.00 for it. I am hoping its a good deal fo me.View attachment 194632
> View attachment 194633
> View attachment 194634
> ...


 
I can see the saw in you tiny pics. That is a lot of work to be done to a saw, but if it was done correctly, it will last you a long time. Resize your pics and repost them.


----------



## Bursch (Aug 16, 2011)

*resized the pics*



nmurph said:


> I can see the saw in you tiny pics. That is a lot of work to be done to a saw, but if it was done correctly, it will last you a long time. Resize your pics and repost them.


 
I hope the pictures are bigger. this saw was given just over $200 in new parts not counting any of the labor. the only issue is the muffler exhaust deflector as stated in the listing. many people remove these anyway so the saw breaths better and run cooler


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 16, 2011)

I wanna answer one question about the 288xp. Is it legendary? #### yeah it is


----------



## Joe46 (Aug 16, 2011)

Bursch said:


> I hope the pictures are bigger. this saw was given just over $200 in new parts not counting any of the labor. the only issue is the muffler exhaust deflector as stated in the listing. many people remove these anyway so the saw breaths better and run cooler


 
Congrats. I also had a bid in on that one. I didn't pursue to heavily though, since I'd still have to find a full wrap handle for it. I have a new high top set up for one. Think I'll put it on my 281. Glad somebody on here got it!


----------



## cowroy (Aug 16, 2011)

Why don't yall just rub it in.  Hopefully I can get mine finished soon and then I can finally brag too  

Good snag sir! Looks like a great saw built back to give a long of trouble free life :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Aug 16, 2011)

I am still drooling over the one in the classified's!!!!!!!!!!!!
She needs to be in some wood!!!!
There might be time for me to get my shat in line!!


----------



## nmurph (Aug 16, 2011)

What'cha waiting on?? You've got my email address!


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Aug 16, 2011)

nmurph said:


> What'cha waiting on?? You've got my email address!


 
Neal,
It is CAD at it's fullest!
The last Boat anchor I got hit the pay-pal kitty pretty deep.
Have a couple irons in the fire, but by the time they cherry up, I am sure she will be gone!
If not, your email will be spammed up by me.
Sad part I want it for a work saw and I fell deep into CAD as I added another shelf queen! 
I can never win! LOL!!

*I can feel that quick rev-ing saw with all that snot just tearing through some logs put on death row!!*
Not to mention the smell, oh the smell!

"2-stroke and and my hot wife, man my life is good!"


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 16, 2011)

One saw I have alway's wanted!


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Aug 16, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> One saw I have alway's wanted!


 
THIS THREAD SUCKS!!
I want one too!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 17, 2011)

I could give you half of my 2101? LOL! My buddy has a nice one with the ht cover. Won't use it but wont part with it. He would trade it for my 044 but I can't part with saw's man. And the 44 has been good to me! Shiat keep's me up sometime's thinking of that 288!


----------



## jockeydeuce (Aug 17, 2011)

It's going to take me a bit to get to it, but I need to build another 288!...I've got enough stuff to easily build another. 

I keep getting local guys giving me large stacks of cash for my 288's so I'm back down to one and a 281 I built has a new owner coming for it on Thursday.:msp_w00t:

I'm in the middle of an 044 build, then I've got an 042 that needs rings and a P85 partner that needs some work.......It's going to be awhile.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 17, 2011)

Kick down Little buddy! The 288, you keep the cash!


----------



## Johndirt82 (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a NOS 288 in the works. I love the 288's but after getting my new 390xpw back from Simon , it makes you think twice. Im still not gettin rid of them though. Thanks again simon. One sweet saw.


----------



## cowroy (Aug 17, 2011)

Johndirt82 said:


> I have a NOS 288 in the works. I love the 288's but after getting my new 390xpw back from Simon , it makes you think twice. Im still not gettin rid of them though. Thanks again simon. One sweet saw.


 
All I can say is WOW. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Johndirt82 (Aug 17, 2011)

If money wasn't a factor you could build a new 288 from partstree . I just need a new fuel tank muffler and a few small nuts and bolts type stuff. Been finding it here and there. slowly. For the same price you could get a new 390xpw. Which is way smoother and every bit as powerful if not more. 390's are probable the most under-hyped saw around.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Aug 17, 2011)

Johndirt82 said:


> I have a NOS 288 in the works. I love the 288's but after getting my new 390xpw back from Simon , it makes you think twice. Im still not gettin rid of them though. Thanks again simon. One sweet saw.



There's enough NOS parts that come up on Ebay to build a new 288 if a person was diligent enough. That's a great project!!


----------



## Johndirt82 (Aug 17, 2011)

Sure is, just got to be patient. They seem to come in spurts. just got to keep an eye out. I got lucky with the case only bidder and got it for opening bid. not a scratch on it.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 17, 2011)

So a little back story: A few years ago I was dropping lightning struck cedar trees at a girls camp for our church. The surrounding property is owned by PG&E, and they mark trees they would like taken down. The trees were all in the 3-4 foot diameter range so after dropping 6 trees a big storm blew in ending the fun...........when I got home later that afternoon my neighbor saw me in my garage cleaning my MS 390, and asked me what I was doing? So I told him about the trees, and that I wished I had a bigger saw to make it easier. He said his boss inherited one from a neighbor when her husband died, and that it was big, but he didn't think it ran. So I told him I'd like to take a look at it............a week later he came over with a really dirty saw that was sporting a 24" bar, and in his hand he had a 36" bar with a tip that wouldn't budge. 
I gladly accepted the saw, and he repeated that his boss said it didn't run, but I told him I'd clean it up, and see what it would take to get it running. Well once I got it cleaned, and all the old fuel drained I pulled the plug to find that it was old and covered in some nasty looking goo. I put some fresh mix down the plug hole and pulled it through real slow, put in a new plug, filled the tank with fresh gas, and she popped on the third pull.
I went, and showed my neighbor the saw, and the bar that just needed some high pressure air to clean it and a little grease in the tip sprocket. I told him I would buy it off his boss, his boss told me it didn't run, he was never going to use it, and since I did all the work I could just keep it.
So here is what it looks like today.
View attachment 194787
View attachment 194788
View attachment 194789
View attachment 194790


----------



## jockeydeuce (Aug 17, 2011)

Awesome story, Jon1212!! That's a beauty of a 288!!!

One man's junk is definitely treasure to the rest of us!!


----------



## Joe46 (Aug 17, 2011)

Very nice! Good looking saw!


----------



## spike60 (Aug 17, 2011)

He shoots, he scores!!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 17, 2011)

I like treasure, especially when it has XP on it!


----------



## wyk (Aug 21, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I like treasure, especially when it has XP on it!


 
Then you'll love this:

2001 Husqvarna 288xp lite chainsaw


----------



## madhatte (Aug 21, 2011)

Aw, man, you guys gut me hurtin' for ANOTHER saw, AGAIN. Why you gotta do me like that? I thought we was pals?


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 21, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> ..........Saw Troll likes this.........
> 
> Niko, I apologize for infringing; if I'm not careful I'll owe you a 029 project saw :msp_tongue:.



Oh stop it Chris,,, you gonna make Nikko sick,, then he will be spewing and blowing chunks!!! it could get fuggly


----------



## KiwiOilBoiler (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi,

Anyone ordered a HiTop kit 503 61 76 03 from Husqvarna U.S. recently? Baileys is showing them as on 'backorder'

Alternatively, individual p/n's or ipl for 288 model with same so i can begin acquiring cover, filter and correct elbow for LoTop i have been offered really appreciated.

Cheers, Adam...


----------



## wyk (Aug 22, 2011)

madhatte said:


> Aw, man, you guys gut me hurtin' for ANOTHER saw, AGAIN. Why you gotta do me like that? I thought we was pals?


 
Well, didja buy it?


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 23, 2011)

I have had dream's of the 288, and im serious guy's! Like actuall dream's:wink2:


----------



## Johndirt82 (Aug 23, 2011)

Glad Im not the only one, not a 288 per say but , dreams of cuttin down trees and stuff of the sort. Thats funny, always seams so real. Maybe it cuz I sleep next to an old battle axe!!!! hahhahahahahahaha


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 23, 2011)

That's normall shiat brother! A nightly occurence for me My little lady doesn't get it!


----------



## Johndirt82 (Aug 23, 2011)

Well mine ain't so little, think shes allergic to gold, that ring made her swell up , oh well. She also doesn't get why I have more than one chainsaw, 
she always says shat like, why you need more than one, you can only use one at a time! same thing she don't get it. oh well.


----------



## nmurph (Aug 23, 2011)

Just ask her how many pairs of shoes she can wear at any one time.


----------



## Johndirt82 (Aug 23, 2011)

She only has 3 believe it or not!!!! hmmm we do live in san diego so she only ever wears flip flops. one pair of running shoes 2 yrs old but like new still go figure and some combat boots.haha


----------



## Bursch (Aug 23, 2011)

Bursch said:


> I hope the pictures are bigger. this saw was given just over $200 in new parts not counting any of the labor. the only issue is the muffler exhaust deflector as stated in the listing. many people remove these anyway so the saw breaths better and run cooler


 
Used the saw for the first time today. WOW I love it. It was only a Boxelder tree but it cut like butter with that saw. I just let the saw do the work hardly had to give any effort.


----------



## little possum (Aug 23, 2011)

Fixing to start another 281/288 build. What do you fellas think, use the thick ring piston or thin ring? At one point Id like to build a race saw with a tuned pipe. Thought maybe the thin ring would be better for that than a work saw?
It will only be a 81 cc saw instead of the 88cc, but how many of the same thing do you need


----------



## rattler362 (Aug 23, 2011)

little possum said:


> Fixing to start another 281/288 build. What do you fellas think. Use the thick ring piston or thin ring. At one point Id like to build another one with super wide ports, and maybe a tuned pipe. Thought maybe the thin ring would be better for that than a work saw?
> It will only be a 81 cc saw instead of the 88cc, but how many of the same thing do you need


 
Zac I looked at the P/C on my 181 and she has 2 thin ring's ain't had the muff off the 281 so i am not sure what she got.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Aug 23, 2011)

little possum said:


> Fixing to start another 281/288 build. What do you fellas think. Use the thick ring piston or thin ring. At one point Id like to build another one with super wide ports, and maybe a tuned pipe. Thought maybe the thin ring would be better for that than a work saw?
> It will only be a 81 cc saw instead of the 88cc, but how many of the same thing do you need



I just built a 281 a couple months ago (Thick ring), and if I didn't know better, I would swear it was a 288 (And a strong one at that) when I was cutting with it....

I think there's a bit to gain from using an early 181se cylinder that originally used the thin ring piston, as it has a bit smaller combustion chamber.....If you've got a thin ring piston and rings, I guess run it, but from my point of view it's just too hard to find rings for those these days. The thick ring pistons run strong anyway!


----------



## little possum (Aug 23, 2011)

Ive got a 281 piston and cylinder Ive had for a while. (Im a hoarder)  And then just picked up a 181 that was missing some parts, but I knew it had a good piston and cylinder.
So I have the choice of either one... Maybe I just have too much junk!


----------



## jockeydeuce (Aug 23, 2011)

little possum said:


> Ive got a 281 piston and cylinder Ive had for a while. (Im a hoarder)  And then just picked up a 181 that was missing some parts, but I knew it had a good piston and cylinder.
> So I have the choice of either one... Maybe I just have too much junk!



Never too much junk!!! A fella should be able to bathe in spare pistons and cylinders like Scrooge McDuck in his money!:tongue2:


----------



## srcarr52 (Aug 23, 2011)

little possum said:


> Ive got a 281 piston and cylinder Ive had for a while. (Im a hoarder)  And then just picked up a 181 that was missing some parts, but I knew it had a good piston and cylinder.
> So I have the choice of either one... Maybe I just have too much junk!


 
I would use the 181 cylinder over the 281. The 181 is much higher quality being made by Gilardoni as opposed to the Mahle 281 and supposedly has a smaller combustion chamber. I have a take off here that came with a 2 thin ring full circle windowed piston. When I took it off the stock saw it was blowing 160psi and I don't think it have a decompression valve.


----------



## logging22 (Aug 23, 2011)

066 piston works well also. Popup and 215 on the comp gauge. Runs well.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 23, 2011)

Follow the big huskie's! To the tall cotton.


----------



## little possum (Aug 23, 2011)

srcarr52 said:


> I would use the 181 cylinder over the 281. The 181 is much higher quality being made by Gilardoni as opposed to the Mahle 281 and supposedly has a smaller combustion chamber. I have a take off here that came with a 2 thin ring full circle windowed piston. When I took it off the stock saw it was blowing 160psi and I don't think it have a decompression valve.


 
181 for the play saw or a work saw?


----------



## srcarr52 (Aug 23, 2011)

little possum said:


> 181 for the play saw or a work saw?


 
Either. They are a great saw and don't get the credit that they should... always behind their big brother.


----------



## Ryan in MO (Aug 23, 2011)

Whats withe the blue tops some of you have? Are they aftermarket?


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 24, 2011)

Want one bad! A saw that earn's respect in a Stihl crowd!


----------



## paccity (Aug 24, 2011)

Ryan in MO said:


> Whats withe the blue tops some of you have? Are they aftermarket?


 
yes , with a k&n filter.


----------



## little possum (Aug 24, 2011)

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/144188-14.htm#post2485480
Video of Pops21 woods ported 288 running a 36" with stihl semi skip, and 8 pin


----------



## Ryan in MO (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok, so the blue top allows the use of a bigger and better K&N air filter. So, I would imagine that it must also have a ram air effect, is that right? I've never seen one before, who makes them and where do you get them?

Thanks, Ryan


----------



## Joe46 (Aug 27, 2011)

NLA. Made by a company that was in Idaho. You can convert the 181/281 to the high top 288 style.


----------



## shelbythedog (Aug 28, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Want one bad! A saw that earn's respect in a Stihl crowd!



I was showing signs of being heavily brand biased toward Stihl equipment due to my great success running and owning several of their products. My recent purchase of a 288xp has me believing that Huskys aren't so bad afterall, this saw flat out tears thru the wood. I even mentioned to my Stihl dealer that I had bought a complete, running, and decent looking 288xp for under $300, he was impressed. He said "Those are great saws, I would have bought it, too!"


----------



## KiwiOilBoiler (Aug 28, 2011)

anyone got an ipl for a 288, i havent had any luck over on the 'beg...' side.

cheers, Adam..


----------



## Nardoo (Aug 28, 2011)

KiwiOilBoiler said:


> anyone got an ipl for a 288, i havent had any luck over on the 'beg...' side.
> 
> cheers, Adam..




Check your PM's Adam.


----------



## Johndirt82 (Aug 28, 2011)

you can go to partstree. com and they will have parts breakdowns for all huskies.


----------



## nmurph (Aug 28, 2011)

I prefer this--

Download Manuals - Husqvarna Forest Equipment Operation Manuals

It will help you to get the exact IPL you need if you have the serial number from your saw. There are minor changes during the producton run.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 28, 2011)

My buddy has a 288 he can't use anymore. Trie'd to talk him out of it with ton's of offer's. Said he would take a good saw in trade, but don't have any I want to part with. Someday I will come up with something.


----------



## nmurph (Aug 28, 2011)

What does he need to pry his fingers off of it?


----------



## little possum (Aug 28, 2011)

Ive got a mini-mac that almost anybody could use. If they could start it


----------



## superwd6 (Aug 28, 2011)

View attachment 196934
Good place for my photo?


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nmurph, he would probably take mt 044, but me and that saw been through alot, and I know every inch of it, and the shape it's in. Just hard for me to part with saw's, and gun's. I collect the good one's that fit me, and are very usable, and practical. So I have been hunting localy to see what I could come up with. I will come up with a saw for him, or another 288 in the process LOL!


----------



## KiwiOilBoiler (Aug 28, 2011)

re ipl

thanx to all, especially to Nardoo, who has a full inbox by the way.....

Adam.


----------



## little possum (Aug 28, 2011)

superwd6 said:


> Good place for my photo?


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 28, 2011)

Any place is a good place for a 288


----------



## nmurph (Aug 29, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nmurph, he would probably take mt 044, but me and that saw been through alot, and I know every inch of it, and the shape it's in. Just hard for me to part with saw's, and gun's. I collect the good one's that fit me, and are very usable, and practical. So I have been hunting localy to see what I could come up with. I will come up with a saw for him, or another 288 in the process LOL!


 
I have a nice 359. It has a MM and the squish set. It handles a 20" like a toothpick, and it's not far behind an 044.


----------



## Bursch (Aug 31, 2011)

*Another 288 XP*

I just picked up another 288xp.This one is a lite. Whats the difference? I won it in a Kbid auction for 200 bucks. Didnt think I would get it for that. Not sure I need 2 of these saws maybe sell it and get a different smaller saw. I pick it up on Friday.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 31, 2011)

Bursch said:


> I just picked up another 288xp.This one is a lite. Whats the difference? I won it in a Kbid auction for 200 bucks. Didnt think I would get it for that. Not sure I need 2 of these saws *maybe sell it *and get a different smaller saw. I pick it up on Friday.


 
Well that little phrase there ought to get the 288 vultures circling your PM Box pretty quickly. Personally I'd hang onto it if it's in decent shape, you never know when one might decide to go all fickle on you, usually at the most inopportune moment.


----------



## nmurph (Aug 31, 2011)

Bursch said:


> I just picked up another 288xp.This one is a lite. Whats the difference? I won it in a Kbid auction for 200 bucks. Didnt think I would get it for that. Not sure I need 2 of these saws maybe sell it and get a different smaller saw. I pick it up on Friday.


 
The Lite version lacks the front dog-mounted AV. It also came with the low top filter. The standard version could be had with a factory high top, heavy duty filter. The Lite version is about 4-5oz lighter. The engines are exactly the same.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Aug 31, 2011)

nmurph said:


> The Lite version lacks the front dog-mounted AV. It also came with the low top filter. The standard version could be had with a factory high top, heavy duty filter. The Lite version is about 4-5oz lighter. The engines are exactly the same.


 
Freakin killing guys!
I want one as a work saw!!!
Worst thread I ever started!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah thanks Matt! LOL! My buddy still has that one doens't use it, and can't talk him out of it yet. High top cover whole nine yard's keep's me up at night!


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Aug 31, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yeah thanks Matt! LOL! My buddy still has that one doens't use it, and can't talk him out of it yet. High top cover whole nine yard's keep's me up at night!


 
Your buddy is a jerk!
LOL!!!

Well he is smart!!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 31, 2011)

I want that some #####! But I am also depresse'd the 660 is still down, look's like it need's a new carb. Getting my buddy's 288 would help comfort me a little.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 31, 2011)

He got that saw in a trade to a buddy.. He trade'd a book for it. For a 288xp it cost him a book. When I inquired, and said it was one of my dream saw's, he said I have no attachment I prefer stihl's anyway, just trade me a good saw. WTF? you know how many time's it play's out in my head! Dude I can't give up the 044 me and the 44 go way!!!! Back, sentimental since 98. That thing has been bullettpproof. I cant part with saw's. So I am hoping to work a trade with somebody some day for a saw for him, and the 288 in my shed


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Sep 1, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> He got that saw in a trade to a buddy.. He trade'd a book for it. For a 288xp it cost him a book....


 
offer him two books. maybe even three.:wink2:


----------



## rattler362 (Sep 1, 2011)

Norm here is you a pic of a 281 low top with the old style break handle.


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 1, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> He got that saw in a trade to a buddy.. He trade'd a book for it. For a 288xp it cost him a book.


 


jerrycmorrow said:


> offer him two books. maybe even three.:wink2:


 
Norm, he doen't mean telephone books either. He means real actual books, not repair manuals, but real books.:msp_tongue:


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 1, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Freakin killing guys!
> I want one as a work saw!!!
> Worst thread I ever started!!


 
:agree2: with the third statement. I don't own that many saws(maybe 10), but of the saws I do own my 288XP is my favorite saw to run. Maybe it's sentimental because it's the first really decent sized saw I've owned, maybe it's the way I acquired it, or maybe it's because it's just plain AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## superwd6 (Sep 1, 2011)

I just finished putting my 1989 288xp back together with my spare cylinder. Got it to start & now I remember why the 576 autotune came home :mad2:. Who is coming to help me start this thing come 40*f temps?? Older models don't have the decompression & now i know why dad had the cylinder replaced on the other saw-- Sweet blue button


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 2, 2011)

LOL! maybe I could get him a library card a lifetime one! Rattler nice saw's nice!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Sep 2, 2011)

superwd6 said:


> I just finished putting my 1989 288xp back together with my spare cylinder. Got it to start & now I remember why the 576 autotune came home :mad2:. Who is coming to help me start this thing come 40*f temps?? Older models don't have the decompression & now i know why dad had the cylinder replaced on the other saw-- Sweet blue button


 
Tell me about it :bang: mines pushin 215 psi. I've got a snowmobile D-ring pull handle on it now. 
I've got 2 extra 288 cylinders that have decomp buttons. 1 is ported & the other is stock. Would ya wanna trade yers out fer one of them??


----------



## rattler362 (Sep 2, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> LOL! maybe I could get him a library card a lifetime one! Rattler nice saw's nice!


 
Thank's Norm that saw has 195psi comp before it was broke in.I got a old 181se that's stock i don't know how much comp she got but it's stiff.


----------



## superwd6 (Sep 2, 2011)

no trades, I just like to complain. I only have two 288s now, the 576autotune and a 137. I keep lookin @ these 346 s though:tongue2:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 3, 2011)

An all around champion! Never should have discontinued them.


----------



## KiwiOilBoiler (Sep 3, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Tell me about it :bang: mines pushin 215 psi. I've got a snowmobile D-ring pull handle on it now.
> I've got 2 extra 288 cylinders that have decomp buttons. 1 is ported & the other is stock. Would ya wanna trade yers out fer one of them??


 
Stumpy', with your reputation as a porting legend, i reckon the opportunity to get a cylinder thats been in your hands will have a few itchin' to trade out saws that were 'just fine' until you made the quoted offer!!!

Adam


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Sep 3, 2011)

KiwiOilBoiler said:


> Stumpy', with your reputation as a porting legend, i reckon the opportunity to get a cylinder thats been in your hands will have a few itchin' to trade out saws that were 'just fine' until you made the quoted offer!!!
> 
> Adam


 
Thanks fer the compliment. I don't know about bein a legend, still pretty new to the game. Just another squirrel tryin to git a nut.
Somebody already took me up on one of the cylinders. They're also gittin one of my popup pistons to go with it. I guess I could port the other too & have it ready fer somebody to bolt on.


----------



## KiwiOilBoiler (Sep 3, 2011)

Stumpy, what about the aftermarket cylinders like the Meteor or NWP, can good results be had from them? Main reason for question is that it is much more economical for us way down here to buy a cylinder stateside from say Baileys than domestically, and even more so if it could be ported before shipment to our land. Exchange arrangement has too much freight cost.

Adam


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Sep 3, 2011)

KiwiOilBoiler said:


> Stumpy, what about the aftermarket cylinders like the Meteor or NWP, can good results be had from them? Main reason for question is that it is much more economical for us way down here to buy a cylinder stateside from say Baileys than domestically, and even more so if it could be ported before shipment to our land. Exchange arrangement has too much freight cost.
> 
> Adam


 
Haven't had any expeirience with the 288 AM cylinders, just the 372BB kits. They are a good substitute fer the oem's. 
Not sure if yer askin about one of us buyin the cyl, porting it, then shippin it to you or not, but that could be done I guess.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 3, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Tell me about it :bang: mines pushin 215 psi. I've got a snowmobile D-ring pull handle on it now.
> I've got 2 extra 288 cylinders that have decomp buttons. 1 is ported & the other is stock. Would ya wanna trade yers out fer one of them??


 
That saw is a bear to roll over... I do however get a kick out of watching you start it... I'm thinkin' it needs a kick start...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## KiwiOilBoiler (Sep 3, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Haven't had any expeirience with the 288 AM cylinders, just the 372BB kits. They are a good substitute fer the oem's.
> _Not sure if yer askin about one of us buyin the cyl, porting it, then shippin it to you or not, but that could be done I guess._


_


Not really, i already have a Baileys and paypal a/c, and freight to NZ out of Arizona, was really just thinking out loud. Im sick of looking for a 288 with decomp cylinder, and if i have to get a cylinder ex U.S. might as well ante up, and provide an AS member with a bit of income via bank transfer for the porting. That plan wouldnt work if the AM cylinders available are crap, but it sounds like they might be o'k. Gives me another option on my 'big' saw.

Cheers, Adam.._


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Sep 3, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> That saw is a bear to roll over... I do however get a kick out of watching you start it... I'm thinkin' it needs a kick start...:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I'm dreadin startin it when it's below freezin:bang: Gotta have all yer ducks lined up in a row before you drop & yank.


----------



## cowroy (Sep 3, 2011)

How do you diagnose excessive wear on the crank bearings? I am building a 288 to keep right now and it turns over freely but just wanted a few more heads of opinion. If I decide to change them I will just take the cases and the tank to a local shop and have them put them in and put the rest of it back together myself.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Sep 3, 2011)

cowroy said:


> How do you diagnose excessive wear on the crank bearings? I am building a 288 to keep right now and it turns over freely but just wanted a few more heads of opinion. If I decide to change them I will just take the cases and the tank to a local shop and have them put them in and put the rest of it back together myself.


 
Make sure you can't move the crank up & down by grabbin the ends (one at a time) & check for any slop. If it doesn't have any play & they feel smooth when you turn the crank by hand then they should be ok. But if there's any doubt change em out.


----------



## cowroy (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you man!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Sep 4, 2011)

cowroy said:


> Thank you man!


 
No problem buddy.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Sep 7, 2011)

Would ther feller that lives in Juneu, AK that bought the 288 P&C from me please send me a PM?? I cleaned out my inbox & deleted yer PM. F er the life of me can't remember yer handle.:msp_confused::bang:


----------



## dave k (Sep 7, 2011)

I have just added a nice 288 XP with full wrap to my small group of Husky and I am on the hunt for the Hitop cover, filter and carb elbow so if anyone has a set to sell or can point me in the right let me know please ! Thanks


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 7, 2011)

*HD Filter Setup*



dave k said:


> I have just added a nice 288 XP with full wrap to my small group of Husky and I am on the hunt for the Hitop cover, filter and carb elbow so if anyone has a set to sell or can point me in the right let me know please ! Thanks


 
The bay is a good source for this stuff.

High Top Cover

Filter Neck

HD Filter and Clamp


----------



## dave k (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for that, I like to "shop" here first then try ebay not only that a lot of ebayer's don't want to post to Ireland !


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 7, 2011)

dave k said:


> Thanks for that, I like to "shop" here first then try ebay not only that a lot of ebayer's don't want to post to Ireland !


 
Shipping over seas is costly. I think all the parts are still available through your local Husqvarna dealer. You can you the parts look up on Baileys to find the part numbers you'll need.


----------



## dave k (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't mind the shipping cost since it is often the only way to get what you need ! I had a job to order a brake band yesterday, the answer was "we think we have one that should fit" As for a Hitop, you cannot get parts for 2101's or 288's from the importer here and only one of the staff has any knowledge of them. Good tip on the part #'s look up.


----------



## little possum (Sep 8, 2011)

281 complete. Sitting with the WC 288 




Bluetops filter?


----------



## paccity (Sep 8, 2011)

little possum said:


> 281 complete. Sitting with the WC 288
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
here ya go.View attachment 198378
View attachment 198380
View attachment 198381
ps get rid of that stihl part on that thing.


----------



## little possum (Sep 8, 2011)

That high dollar stihl part came with the saw  I didnt like the spongey feeling at first, but its growing on me a bit. 
I think I wanna do a v-stack outta a 288


----------



## cowroy (Sep 8, 2011)

paccity said:


> ps get rid of that stihl part on that thing.


 
I here ya man! That handle is BLASPHEME! oke:


----------



## paccity (Sep 8, 2011)

little possum said:


> That high dollar stihl part came with the saw  I didnt like the spongey feeling at first, but its growing on me a bit.
> I think I wanna do a v-stack outta a 288


 
cool, but don't cut up that bluetop.. as for the spongything i just put one on a j-red. just take a perm marker and cover up the evadence.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## little possum (Sep 8, 2011)

Aint no way Id cut up the blue top!! Although Dad says its uglier than my Jredavara 
But I will get to work with the permanent marker!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice! saws. What were the blue top's all about anuway? Seen a few here, and there.


----------



## upstateny (Sep 8, 2011)

I believe they were some of the first aftermarket hightops, and I Believe that K&N put them out as a kit for the 288's


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 8, 2011)

Good deal, makes sense. I alway's wondered have seen 1-2 here, and there. Thanks.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 8, 2011)

Zack, I think you will be wanting a Elastostart handle on this 288 too. :hmm3grin2orange:

It hurt muh hand. :sad:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 9, 2011)

I second that Randy, my buddie's 288, surprised the hell out of me. The first time I ran it, and went to start it holy compression! Gotta give Stihl point's for that invention.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 9, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I second that Randy, my buddie's 288, surprised the hell out of me. The first time I ran it, and went to start it holy compression! Gotta give Stihl point's for that invention.


 
That's the one I just finished building for Zach. It's blowing 200psi with no decompression button. When you start it you do so decisively.


----------



## little possum (Sep 20, 2011)

288s


----------



## nmurph (Sep 20, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> That's the one I just finished building for Zach. It's blowing 200psi with no decompression button. When you start it you do so decisively.


 
I have one that I recently had the base gasket removed. I am getting ready to send to a buyer and wanted to double check it bf it left. It doesn't have a decomp and I have busted the starter rotor in half bc of the compression. I roll it past TDC and pull it like it just stole my dog. I guess I will be putting the rotor from the 281 that I am rebuilding into it so that it can leave on-time. I really wish I had the skill and tools to install a decomp; this saw needs one.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 21, 2011)

nmurph said:


> I have one that I recently had the base gasket removed. I am getting ready to send to a buyer and wanted to double check it bf it left. It doesn't have a decomp and I have busted the starter rotor in half bc of the compression. I roll it past TDC and pull it like it just stole my dog. I guess I will be putting the rotor from the 281 that I am rebuilding into it so that it can leave on-time. I really wish I had the skill and tools to install a decomp; this saw needs one.


 
Wow. Zachs saw didn't have a boss in the jug for a decomp, so it wouldn't be an easy task to install one. I reckon those boys need to keep an extra starter spool handy. 

If the jug has that boss cast in, it shouldn't be a big deal to install one. The first would be the toughest because of sourcing the right tap, but after that it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## little possum (Sep 21, 2011)

I knew buying those rotors and parts from my dealer would come in handy


----------



## cowroy (Sep 23, 2011)

Quick question! Does anyone have a pic of the bottom of their 288 where the handle bolts on? Reason being is I bought a half wrap handle off swap meet some time back and I cannot figure it out. The part number is correct and everything, but the handle wraps around and lines up horizontally and the cutout for it is at an angle, so the screw wholes don't line up :help:


----------



## Bursch (Sep 29, 2011)

My 288xp lite wont start. Has compression,spark,fuel cant get it to fire up. I even put a little squirt of fuel into the cylinder and got a little smoke out the exhaust but still no start.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Sep 29, 2011)

Bursch said:


> My 288xp lite wont start. Has compression,spark,fuel cant get it to fire up. I even put a little squirt of fuel into the cylinder and got a little smoke out the exhaust but still no start.


 
How much compression??


----------



## Bursch (Sep 29, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> How much compression??


 
Dont know . What should it be?


----------



## logging22 (Sep 29, 2011)

Bout 215 :msp_scared:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Sep 29, 2011)

logging22 said:


> Bout 215 :msp_scared:


 
215, PFFT, Yer bout due fer some new rings then. 
:hmm3grin2orange:
Mines around 220 now


----------



## logging22 (Sep 29, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> 215, PFFT, Yer bout due fer some new rings then.
> :hmm3grin2orange:
> Mines around 220 now


 
Yep. I got bout a whole tank of gas through it. Just dont run it much.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm gonna go back into mine yer sum more grindin. I just built one fer a member here up in Alaska. It made mine look like a stock 460 rancher:bang:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 29, 2011)

Awesome saw's, every day I think about how I can try, and talk my buddy out of his. They definatley have compression.


----------



## little possum (Sep 29, 2011)

130#s of compression and they will run. I have a few with less, that run. But definitely arent anything special. 
IDK how the elevation would effect your saws though


----------



## cowroy (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you little possum! The handle I have must be bent or tweaked somehow, and i'm sure the seller didn't realize it cause visually it looks fine but just does not line up correctly. :dunno: So I'll have to look for another one I guess.


----------



## little possum (Sep 30, 2011)

No problem. Didnt know I still had that picture. You dont think you can tweak it back enough to work?


----------



## cowroy (Sep 30, 2011)

little possum said:


> No problem. Didnt know I still had that picture. You dont think you can tweak it back enough to work?


 
I will try before buying another one.


----------



## bigblockburris (Sep 30, 2011)

*Possums!!!!*

 Possums!!


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 30, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Awesome saw's, every day I think about how I can try, and talk my buddy out of his. They definatley have compression.


 
Norm, hit up all the yard sales, and church rummage sales for old books. Eventually you'll find one or two your buddy will be willing to trade that 288 for..................................


----------



## Nardoo (Sep 30, 2011)

Matt,
You have a lot to answer for starting this thread.
I already have a pile of saws in the 80cc class and certainly don't need a 288. But stupid me, I jumped on a 288 for $300.00 and thought I was being real smart. Seller said it was good goer - oh yeah.
Well it's got about 50lb compression, so I lift the jug and I find a toasted piston, and I mean nuked. Piston looks a bit small so I throw the vernier on it - 52mm. Oh no, it is a 281.
I turn the saw to look at the tag and it has been removed. So this scum bag has put a 288 starter on his crapped out 281 and suckered me.
And the way I see it - it is all your fault! 

I still don't need a 288 but now I have the IPL printed out it looks like a I will have to find one soon.:msp_biggrin:

Al.


----------



## little possum (Oct 1, 2011)

Hate to hear you got shafted Al. But they do make pretty nice runners


----------



## Bursch (Oct 12, 2011)

Bursch said:


> My 288xp lite wont start. Has compression,spark,fuel cant get it to fire up. I even put a little squirt of fuel into the cylinder and got a little smoke out the exhaust but still no start.


 
Took it apart and found bad piston. Scraped up on the exhaust side. Can I hone it and get a new piston and ring?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2011)

Bursch said:


> Took it apart and found bad piston. Scraped up on the exhaust side. Can I hone it and get a new piston and ring?


 
Lots more to it than that. I'm sorry, but it's the truth.

I don't ever hone a saw jug. If you cut through the plating it's trash. It's savable by using muratic acid and some sandpaper. The very most important thing is being 100% sure of the reason it was scored in the first place. If the root cause isn't found the new parts will be junk again in no time.


----------



## Nardoo (Oct 12, 2011)

little possum said:


> Hate to hear you got shafted Al. But they do make pretty nice runners


 
No need to feel sorry. Update is that the seller's lovely wife put the squeeze on her nasty husband and I got the 281 for the cost of parts. She said she would take $100.00 but I gave her $125.00, which I thought was fair. It is the low top version and it must be an early one as it has the metal brake lever. Even has a nice Oregon 25" bar and new chain.
I pulled it down and everything is fine - even the rubber AV mounts are good. And that bear of a spring out the front hanging off the dawgs kind of gives it a mean look. Anyway the piston is toast and the cylinder is so grooved I am going to scrap it too.
I figure an aftermarket 288 p/c and it will be good to go. Any suggestions to which one I go for?
Now what am I going to do with a 288, Matt? But it does look kind of retro sitting there beside an old 266 I have.

I will post up some pics soon.

Al.


----------



## firtree (Oct 14, 2011)

I've had good luck finding used, but decent, OEM 288 cylinders on Ebay. I
just used one a while back to convert a 281.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 14, 2011)

For sure Jon, my buddy had a nice one right here in town, only problem I would have to trade my 044 for it. Man the 288 is one of the best, and my favorites but me an the 044 seen alot of wood togehther, and I cant part with saw's. My plan is to find a nice runner 044, and trade him. He is the type of guy a saw is a tool, and no more. He has agreed to trade when I find a replacement, preferebly a Stihl. In the mean time it's 288 this 288 that on the site, and I will suffer!


----------



## cowroy (Oct 15, 2011)

*HOLY $#i+ BATMAN!*

Did anyone else watch *THIS* one!

I mean it's a real slick saw and all but $770!  You could put one together off partstree and a few used parts just as slick for that much money! Wish I had a truck load of em!


----------



## Nardoo (Oct 24, 2011)

Got all the bits and put her back together with new seals, lines, 288 top end, carb rebuild and muffler mod. A bit of a clean up and the old girl is staring to look respectable. Very pleased with its power but have only put a couple of hours on her so far and still running it a bit fat. 
Matt, I see what all the fuss was about now. 












Al.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 24, 2011)

Nardoo sweet!! Fuss oh its much more than that it is a need that will grow, and you wont be able to live without! I want one!


----------



## Nardoo (Oct 25, 2011)

If I get to love that ugly old 288 as much as its little sister I will have to keep it in the bedroom. :msp_wink:

Make a nice pair, don't they? (That little 266 has 185 lbs compression and cuts a banshee.)











Al.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice Al, I used to have a 266 exactly like that. Maybe they want to say high to there granddad!View attachment 204356


----------



## Nardoo (Oct 25, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice Al, I used to have a 266 exactly like that. Maybe they want to say high to there granddad
> 
> Oooooh that is waaay below the belt! You must know I don't have one of those monsters in my collection. That is one classy saw and I love the way it so nonchalantly leans against the tree.
> 
> ...


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 25, 2011)

LOL! I love that saw man, you would love one! I damn near sleep with it! Good night brother I will tune in same time tommorow.View attachment 204360
View attachment 204361


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 25, 2011)

Nardoo said:


> NORMZILLA44 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Al, I used to have a 266 exactly like that. Maybe they want to say high to there granddad
> ...


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Oct 27, 2011)

Sup Al, Norm! 
(Al, found a boot, but it will be a good week before I get back to the guys place who has them.)
Well, it happened!
Got 288, not here yet, but still just as excited.
And a sweet 281. (needs a full monty rebuild) The 281 will be getting a 288 top end some day, well hope this year if my work schedule and back hold up.
I am very confused as to the tech differences to the 281 and 288??
From what I have read here, it just a top end difference.
But according to acres and some other google searches, they have different strokes?
Can you guys shed some light!
Thanks guys!

*Oh ya, now this thread is cool again!*


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Oct 27, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Sup Al, Norm!
> (Al, found a boot, but it will be a good week before I get back to the guys place who has them.)
> Well, it happened!
> Got 288, not here yet, but still just as excited.
> ...


 
To my knowlege there is no stroke diff in the saws, just diff top ends.
Now this thread is even cooler:biggrin:


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks Stump!
That just made my night-morning!!!



I am more stoked about the 281, as I want to build it myself!
Really haven't done a Husky complete rebuild, but this 281 is NICE!!!!
Been doing hack jobs for the tree guys and am itching to do a nice clean rebuild. (well try!)
But as always, time is at a minimal right now.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Oct 27, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Thanks Stump!
> That just made my night-morning!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm wantin to build another out of the extra cases & parts I have on the shelf, but got to many other saws in line before I mess with it. On the other hand. The sooner I build it, the sooner I could sell it. There's a member that lives close by me that has been eyeballin mine fer a while now. I may just do it up real nice fer him since the rest of his husky's look almost new.

Good luck on the 281 build.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Oct 27, 2011)

Stumpbroke saws said:


> Good luck on the 281 build.



This may be the real start to this thread as I am sure I will need all the help I can get from you guys!

Oh ya, gaskets, bearings and seals ordered! Will start there to spreads the funds out a touch.
Give me a good start to the bottom end.

*Oh ya, pics coming guys!*


----------



## Nardoo (Oct 28, 2011)

Matt,
Looks like you got caught by your own bug! The 281 is identical to the 288 except for the p/c. I put the 54mm top end on my 281 and it runs fine. You will be quite surprised with the 288, really nippy and great throttle response.
Thanks for the 335 boot.

Al.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 28, 2011)

Good deal Matt, thats awesome. The 288 is one of the all time best, and a muscle saw. Ill take one anyday! Start of the thread, hell for me it started as soon as 288 was mentioned.


----------



## Nardoo (Nov 8, 2011)

Sorry Matt,
this doesn't belong here but this poor old 181 is kind of like the 'lite' you guys have over there. It is going to sit under the bench for a little while until I get some big Partners going but it is all original and with 170lbs of compression I think it should be OK. (Hope Normzilla is watching).:smile2:






Al.


----------



## cowroy (Nov 10, 2011)

I just wanted to bump this thread to the top cause by this time next week after scrounging and scrounging I will finally have my 288xp together and hopefully running. I will video the first time I fire it up and I have some red oak that I can try it out in 

Now all I need is a bigger bar. I have a 28", but would like to have a 42" or 48"


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Nov 10, 2011)

cowroy said:


> I just wanted to bump this thread to the top cause by this time next week after scrounging and scrounging I will finally have my 288xp together and hopefully running. I will video the first time I fire it up and I have some red oak that I can try it out in
> 
> Now all I need is a bigger bar. I have a 28", but would like to have a 42" or 48"



*SWEET score cowroy!!!!!*



I want to equip mine with a 32-37"(Oregon reduced weight), 3/8 .063, and full comp!
Oh ya, she will be buried with that 90% of the time!!!!


----------



## cowroy (Nov 10, 2011)

I will have so much blood, sweat, tears, and time in this saw that I will NEVER sell it. I can't wait to get it together. I have had to buy several NOS parts so it will also look pretty good when I get back together.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Nov 10, 2011)

cowroy said:


> I will have so much blood, sweat, tears, and time in this saw that I will NEVER sell it. I can't wait to get it together. I have had to buy several NOS parts so it will also look pretty good when I get back together.



I hope to have mine done by spring.
A lot of projects saws, and tools I want to (try) build first!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 10, 2011)

Son of a Biatch! t comes up again, and I wont sleep tonight, knowing I have an empty spot in my shed, where a 288 should be.


----------



## Nardoo (Nov 10, 2011)

You guys are not going to believe it but another one hundred dollar 288 jumped into my arms today. That makes two 288's and a 281 in about three weeks. 
All that clean living is starting to pay off....... 

I know, pics are coming.

Al.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Nov 10, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Son of a Biatch! t comes up again, and I wont sleep tonight, knowing I have an empty spot in my shed, where a 288 should be.



Beer helps Norm!
I have been there way to many times!!!!
Don't count sheep, count cc's



Nardoo said:


> You guys are not going to believe it but another one hundred dollar 288 jumped into my arms today. That makes two 288's and a 281 in about three weeks.
> All that clean living is starting to pay off.......
> 
> I know, pics are coming.
> ...



*LUCKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jockeydeuce (Nov 11, 2011)

Nardoo said:


> You guys are not going to believe it but another one hundred dollar 288 jumped into my arms today. That makes two 288's and a 281 in about three weeks.
> All that clean living is starting to pay off.......
> 
> I know, pics are coming.
> ...



Good for you, Al!!

Sometimes that's the way CAD works. All this 288 talk has me wanting to build another one.....I've got enough parts in the stash to do it (Maybe even twice).


----------



## Nardoo (Nov 11, 2011)

I got hood winked - it is another 281. :msp_ohmy:
No decal but it has a 52mm bore. Minty cylinder and out front sprung AV. New clutch but it needs a good cleaning up before I can run it. It is on the back burner though as he also had a Bebo for $50.00 and a nasty big Jred 1020 that followed me home. Too many projects....


----------



## Nardoo (Nov 11, 2011)

I know, pics or it did not happen.







Al.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sure just rub it in Al!View attachment 206678
View attachment 206679
View attachment 206680
But cant complain, I got the big brother!! Matt good deal little buddy! Been Awhile. P.S whiskey! But there are side effects, chainsaw running in the middle of the night! Hell one night when I was about 20 I shot out some street light's cause they were hurting my eye's! light's 6 round's good shooting for a drunk with light in his eyes! Nobody was in danger of course safety first!


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Nov 11, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Sure just rub it in Al!View attachment 206678
> View attachment 206679
> View attachment 206680
> But cant complain, I got the big brother!! Matt good deal little buddy! Been Awhile. P.S whiskey! But there are side effects, chainsaw running in the middle of the night! Hell one night when I was about 20 I shot out some street light's cause they were hurting my eye's! light's 6 round's good shooting for a drunk with light in his eyes! Nobody was in danger of course safety first!




LOL!!
Job security for some one!!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 11, 2011)

LOL! :big_smile::big_smile:


----------



## cowroy (Nov 28, 2011)

Well I would have had the 288 running today but when I tried to put the ring on the piston it broke :bang: It was the ring that came with the episan kit. Maybe it was a sign to use oem cause I found a local dealer that has one (not usual) it's just a little bit further away than convenient.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 28, 2011)

Bummer man, hope you get it, and you will. Son of a #####, this thread just did have to resurface. Like an old wound.


----------



## cowroy (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks Norm. It just seems like it's always something with this build. :bang:


----------



## paccity (Nov 28, 2011)

yea norm i'll rubb it in a little more. but anyhoo. desided to take a peak at my cyl , had it a while ,have run about 10 tank's threw it runs as strong as my old 066. p&c look great . but i noticed in the exaust port these three raised ridges? and it has had some taken out of the port , factory? i looked at my 2100 and a 181 and they don't have these ridges. no problem's just wondering. thank's. fraser.View attachment 208951
View attachment 208952


----------



## nmurph (Nov 28, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Bummer man, hope you get it, and you will. Son of a #####, this thread just did have to resurface. Like an old wound.



Just to pour a little more salt in the wound; I still have a 288 with you name on it!!! Maybe I can post some pics of the arm-breaking compression with my new Snap-On gauge. I broke down stole one on Ebay. I got tired of spending $40 every 6 months on a new one. I hope this one lasts. I already like it as the 5000+ that I was getting a 180psi reading gave me 188psi with the Snapper (and the squish is .040+!!!).


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 28, 2011)

cowroy said:


> I just wanted to bump this thread to the top cause by this time next week after scrounging and scrounging I will finally have my 288xp together and hopefully running. I will video the first time I fire it up and I have some red oak that I can try it out in
> 
> Now all I need is a bigger bar. I have a 28", but would like to have a 42" or 48"



42 or 48" bar,,, better have a 7 pin sprocket and a sharp skip chain on it!!!!! JMHO unless seriously ported 36 would be the max for my doins...


----------



## cowroy (Nov 28, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> 42 or 48" bar,,, better have a 7 pin sprocket and a sharp skip chain on it!!!!! JMHO unless seriously ported 36 would be the max for my doins...



Yeah Rick, once I saw the 36" that's what I decided would be long enough for anything I would need. Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## paccity (Nov 28, 2011)

i run a 32" with a sharp oregon cj , rakers at 35 , it pizzes fir chip's like a fire hose. prob go 36 but 32 is good for what i cut.


----------



## dave k (Nov 28, 2011)

I've got a 25" on my stock 288 , thanks Nmurph, and a 28" on my ported 288, thanks Srcarr52.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 28, 2011)

I just acquired a 288xp Lite. I wonder if anyone has all the high top parts for this saw????


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 28, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I just acquired a 288xp Lite. I wonder if anyone has all the high top parts for this saw????



Hey you're the Mastermind, you should already know the answer to this...........LOL!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 28, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Hey you're the Mastermind, you should already know the answer to this...........LOL!!!!!



Let me rephrase......I wonder if anyone would part with those items????? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## cowroy (Nov 28, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I just acquired a 288xp Lite. I wonder if anyone has all the high top parts for this saw????



Well Randy I just bought one for mine and the fella had one more, but he must have sold it as I cannot find it. :msp_sad:


----------



## upstateny (Nov 28, 2011)

Bailey's has them all, I ordered them through there for mine just recently.


----------



## little possum (Nov 28, 2011)

V-stack Randy!! But dont cut up that nice decomp hole low top!!! Alex tell you that I sabotaged that saw, so he would sell it too me? hahah


----------



## bigblockburris (Nov 28, 2011)

*High-top Conversion*

Randy,

The best place to buy the complete high-top "kit" is the dealer.
Pops21 on here has the part number. I bought the kit for my last 288 and it was about $50 for everything.
Not to bad IMHO.

And don't let LP worry you....he has a loud bark, but is harmless.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 28, 2011)

little possum said:


> V-stack Randy!! But dont cut up that nice decomp hole low top!!! Alex tell you that I sabotaged that saw, so he would sell it too me? hahah




You do seem like a feller that could bust an anvil with a rubber mallet. 



bigblockburris said:


> Randy,
> 
> The best place to buy the complete high-top "kit" is the dealer.
> Pops21 on here has the part number. I bought the kit for my last 288 and it was about $50 for everything.
> ...



And that's just what I will do Alex. This is a very nice saw and all new parts would set it off. Watch for the thread.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 28, 2011)

Found it quick....

Husqvarna 503617603
AIR FILTER SET W/ COVER	Your price: $64.93


----------



## upstateny (Nov 28, 2011)

I wish I had looked and had known it was a "kit". I paid $50 for just the Top cover!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 28, 2011)

Cowroy, you will get it, sometime's the saw that frustrate's the piss out of you to get right, may be the best. That was th road to my 2101, took me awhile to line it out, but wouldn't give it up for any saw period. Neal I was going to pm you for curiousity sake. Was wondering if you had it, and you know the answer, me want's it! How about the old barter system? Hm. Hmm? I only lack cash in life. Pac those ridges I don't know man, gotta be normal these builder guy's should know. Randy, or Neal maybe. Nice saw though. Randy congrat's on the 288 lite. Can't blame you High top is the only way for a 288 You going to build it, or leave stock? And for the bar topic on a 288, a stock one will fall big timber with a 42in, and no issue's. And 7 pin and skip good advise, because to me in big wood for any saw that makes sense, big bar, and wood 7 pin, and skip


----------



## cowroy (Nov 28, 2011)

upstateny said:


> I wish I had looked and had known it was a "kit". I paid $50 for just the Top cover!!



Your not the only one. I looked at several dead end threads on the topic but none of them had the kit idea. :bang:


----------



## nmurph (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't recall those ridges on any of the 288's have been inside.

Norm, check your email.


----------



## upstateny (Nov 28, 2011)

cowroy said:


> Your not the only one. I looked at several dead end threads on the topic but none of them had the kit idea. :bang:





Well yah. It didnt make much sense that they didnt "have" one. I just didnt look hard enough, plus the cover is $49.99, Intake Horn is $29.99, Filter is $29.99.

So the "kit" for $60 something is a steal! IMO


----------



## cowroy (Nov 28, 2011)

upstateny said:


> Well yah. It didnt make much sense that they didnt "have" one. I just didnt look hard enough, plus the cover is $49.99, Intake Horn is $29.99, Filter is $29.99.
> 
> So the "kit" for $60 something is a steal! IMO



Now I just need to find the horn and filter kit for $30 and we'll be cookin with gas!


----------



## upstateny (Nov 28, 2011)

cowroy said:


> Now I just need to find the horn and filter kit for $30 and we'll be cookin with gas!




I need the Horn, because I really dont see how its worth 30 bucks!


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 28, 2011)

If the 288 is anything like the 046, the larger better flowing air filter will be worth 500 rpm or so.


----------



## little possum (Nov 29, 2011)

:msp_biggrin:


Now wearing a brand new orange 32" GB bar with Stihl semi skip. :drool:


----------



## nmurph (Nov 29, 2011)

little possum said:


> :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> Now wearing a brand new orange 32" GB bar with Stihl semi skip. :drool:



You better fix that starter rope bf it gets wrapped around you neck!


----------



## little possum (Nov 29, 2011)

Haha, if I would have shown the clutch side picture. You would only see the crank laying under the cover  Thats right after I got it and was cleaning it up.


----------



## bigblockburris (Nov 29, 2011)

**



little possum said:


> Haha, if I would have shown the clutch side picture. You would only see the crank laying under the cover  Thats right after I got it and was cleaning it up.



Soooooo........Is it running yet?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ptjeep (Nov 29, 2011)

Zach, whats up with the blue top cover? Certain year or special edition? Seems like i have seen a few other huskies with blue covers.


----------



## chainsaw mike1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Any one know off hand the preferred carb?
> *Appreciate the input guys!*
> Full wraps seem to be the difficult thing to find.
> Been able to locate everything else.
> Plan on using it for a firewood saw.



There is a very, very good chance i have a full wrap for them that i might part with to the right person!:wink: Im a stihl guy but the 288 is my go-to saw!


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 29, 2011)

The blue top was an aftermarket high top setup if I remember right. It might be K&N.


----------



## ptjeep (Nov 29, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> The blue top was an aftermarket high top setup if I remember right. It might be K&N.



That makes sense, would be cool if the whole saw was blue.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 29, 2011)

little possum said:


> :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> Now wearing a brand new orange 32" GB bar with Stihl semi skip. :drool:


:love1::love1:


----------



## paccity (Nov 30, 2011)

ptjeep said:


> Zach, whats up with the blue top cover? Certain year or special edition? Seems like i have seen a few other huskies with blue covers.



performance conection, they used to make the tops and k&n filter kits, and i herd they offerd internal mods to. but that's word of mouth. i like mine.View attachment 209151
View attachment 209153
View attachment 209154
went threw this baby redwood like butter.


----------



## little possum (Nov 30, 2011)

bigblockburris said:


> Soooooo........Is it running yet?:hmm3grin2orange:


All the time, you wanna race? My saw has torque. Bahahahahaha


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 3, 2011)

My good buddy, you know the one here in town that has the high top, 288. They are out of town, and I am doing the chore's, and watching there animal's. I just had to look at it, why do I do it to myself


----------



## paccity (Dec 3, 2011)

that's a lonely looking saw right there.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Dec 3, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> My good buddy, you know the one here in town that has the high top, 288. They are out of town, and I am doing the chore's, and watching there animal's. I just had to look at it, why do I do it to myself



Norm...I'm not asking this to be a jerk, but if you want a 288 that bad, Why don't you get a project one to build......There's a bazillion parts out there for them.....Compared to Stihls, I'm surprised how cheap they sell on FeeBay too. The best part is that they are completely a viable work saw today still.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 3, 2011)

Pac, lonely indeed, need's to come home with me! J-deuce no worrie's good question, just no cash brother, only reason. He would trade for my 044, but that I can't do.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah, I understand, Norm......There's only so many $$ out there right now.

Keep an eye out though. A C-note will get ya a project 288 or even a 181 at times. Once you've got that, some begging, trading, and bottle pickin' will get 'er done.


----------



## bigblockburris (Dec 3, 2011)

*Ouch!!!!!*



little possum said:


> All the time, you wanna race? My saw has torque. Bahahahahaha



OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!! That hurt!!!!!
I expect that from Smilin' Possum, but NOT Lil' Possum!!!!

LMAO!!!!!
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello 288 fans. 

Very nice day here on the mountain.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 3, 2011)

Man,
I am back to hating this thread!
No time to mess with or tear into a saw!
Firewood season is upon "US"
I say us, because the wife is scheduling the deliveries!
Best and worst thing I ever did!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Besides keeping me humping, she has the collection hand out when I get back!
Kinda used the excuse, I need that saw for firewood a bit too much!!
Now I have to pay the piper!


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 3, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> My good buddy, you know the one here in town that has the high top, 288. They are out of town, and I am doing the chore's, and watching there animal's. I just had to look at it, why do I do it to myself



Ya Norm
That saw needs to be rescued!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 3, 2011)

Someday, I already cleare'd a spot for it! You get my last text last night?


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 3, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Hello 288 fans.
> 
> Very nice day here on the mountain.


 How about a recent photo of the mountain? Since some guy's don't visit the redwood thread, I want to show you a beauty. Took pic's yesterday. To me they are as beautifull as moutain's. Man I love both.


----------



## upstateny (Dec 4, 2011)

Just thought I'd stick a pic of my "project" 288 in here. Its starting to come together.


----------



## tpope (Dec 26, 2012)

Bump for Norm!


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 26, 2012)

tpope said:


> Bump for Norm!



I'm hoping that Norm sees your bump. He now has that 'lonely' 288XP (that he posted pics of) after some horse trading (that I played a small part in) plus a 'rebuilder 288XP. 

Now that I've got my 272XP I want a 181/281/288 to mess with (and a 2100CD/2101XP, but that's another story). Maybe I can horsetrade/buy that rebuilder 288XP from Norm. Gotta sell some more old Mag on the bay....


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 26, 2012)

I happen to know someone with a really sweet 288XP, whacha' got for trade fodder type stuff even..............say 70cc's?


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 26, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> I happen to know someone with a really sweet 288XP, whacha' got for trade fodder type stuff even..............say 70cc's?



PM ya in a minute Steve....


----------



## Mike Gott (Mar 13, 2014)

I have recently purchased 288 lite and am having the HD air filter. Mine has is oval where it connects to the intake instead of round. Can anybody help me out? Thanks


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 13, 2014)

Mike Gott said:


> I have recently purchased 288 lite and am having the HD air filter. Mine has is oval where it connects to the intake instead of round. Can anybody help me out? Thanks



The HD air filter uses a different mounting elbow than the standard filter. You need to swap it out to use the HD filter.


----------



## Mike Gott (Mar 13, 2014)

I got another carb with the intake elbow and tall cover with the saw but no filter. My elbow is oval and all husky parts pictures show round where filter gets clamped. Do you have any part numbers of what I would need


----------



## srcarr52 (Mar 13, 2014)

Mike Gott said:


> I got another carb with the intake elbow and tall cover with the saw but no filter. My elbow is oval and all husky parts pictures show round where filter gets clamped. Do you have any part numbers of what I would need



Sounds like you have a 272 carb and filter neck.


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 13, 2014)

The only oval-ish elbow I've seen on these saws are the ones that the non-hd filter screws down onto.

*503 59 54-01* is the HD filter elbow.

*503 56 00-02* is the clamp.

*503 55 12-71* is the filter (with clamp). Be aware that there are different filters that look like the 281/288 HD filter.......but are for the 268/272 or 394/395XP. The 272 filter looks almost identical to the 288 filter, but is smaller (including at the neck where it slips over the elbow). It will NOT go onto the 288 elbow. The 394/395 filter has a taller, angled neck....

*503 61 76-03* is the complete kit. Top cover, filter, elbow, and clamp.


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 13, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> Sounds like you have a 272 carb and filter neck.



The 272 HD elbow is also round..............but is smaller than the 288 HD elbow (and doesn't have the 'flange' that the 288 elbow does). I need a 272 HD filter elbow BTW. If you have one, we have one more thing to talk about when I remember to call you (tomorrow if that's OK).


----------



## srcarr52 (Mar 13, 2014)

Eccentric said:


> The 272 HD elbow is also round..............but is smaller than the 288 HD elbow (and doesn't have the 'flange' that the 288 elbow does). I need a 272 HD filter elbow BTW. If you have one, we have one more thing to talk about when I remember to call you (tomorrow if that's OK).



The 272 HD filter elbow is round but the standard one is oval and the filter housing pushes into it. 

Call anytime, but I don't have any 272 HD filter necks, I've only owned 1 in 4 272's.


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 13, 2014)

288 HD elbow (upside down) next to a non-HD 268/272 elbow (also upside-down).






272XP HD elbow and filter.






288XP HD elbow on the carcass on the left.


----------



## srcarr52 (Mar 13, 2014)

I think he's referring to the oval on the top side.


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 13, 2014)

You're right, but I don't have a pic of that end of the elbow. In my first pic above you can see the shape of the 'top' side of the non-HD 272 elbow (facing down as the elbow is sitting upside-down). It's basically the same shape as the 'carb' end of the elbow which is facing us in that pic...


----------



## Mike Gott (Mar 13, 2014)

Ok thanks guys, the piece I got isnt like what you are saying I'm needing so I'll just order a new kit. The number on the elbow I got is 5018064. Thanks again


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 13, 2014)

Yeah what you want is on the left in this pic (part is upside down).


----------



## jockeydeuce (Mar 13, 2014)

Eccentric said:


> The HD air filter uses a different mounting elbow than the standard filter. You need to swap it out to use the HD filter.



Aaron....There's another odd fliter mount set-up I've seen on some of those saws.....I wonder if that's what the fellow has?

I've never seen the filter that goes with it though.


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 13, 2014)

There's the Twin Air brand oiled foam filter that was installed on some 281/288XP saws. Used the same elbow as the paper HD filter......but with the addition of a metal bracket that attaches to the elbow. That's what the two slots in the 281/288 HD elbow are for. The Twin Air filter is held down on the elbow with a thumb nut that threads onto a stud on that bracket. My 1989 288HD came to me with a high top cover with the HD elbow and that bracket.....but no filter. I found the Twin Air setup in an IPL. Also saw an NOS one sold on feebay last year. I'd like to find one of those filters....


----------



## Mike Gott (Mar 13, 2014)

That sounds similar to what I have, I'll take some pictures of the elbow tonight. Any idea of where i could get a picture of that setup


----------



## paccity (Mar 13, 2014)

i'll try and dig a pic of mine. it is oval and the k&n fits over it . it's black and screws to the non hd filter. this was made before they came stock . the performance connection eliminator hitop kit.


----------



## Mike Gott (Mar 13, 2014)

That's sounds exactly like what i have

the number on carb is s226A75, is that a 288 carb?


----------



## Mike Gott (Mar 13, 2014)

Are the K&N filters still available


----------



## cowroy (Mar 13, 2014)

What you have actually looks like some homemade vstack? Have you taken the black part off the neck and seen what it looks like?


----------



## paccity (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Mike Gott (Mar 13, 2014)

Yup that's exactly what I have! Now where do I find a filter? Is the carb right for a 288?


----------



## jockeydeuce (Mar 14, 2014)

THat's exactly the type I guessed you would have.....I have two or three of those inlet elbows, but none had filters.


----------



## paccity (Mar 14, 2014)

looked up part # g033a4, dos not show on k&n 's web site. but i think you can still get them under a diff #. i'll go down to the shop again tomorrow and get the measurements and cross it. now you just need to find yourself a blue top.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 14, 2014)

K&N can be got from madsens. They stock them all the time.


----------



## Mike Gott (Mar 14, 2014)

K&Ns part number is RU3450 and for the new style kit is RU3460. Thanks again for all your help. Anybody got pictures of the blue tops you are referring to? What about the carb # I posted is it correct for 288


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 14, 2014)

Mike Gott said:


> K&Ns part number is RU3450 and for the new style kit is RU3460. Thanks again for all your help. Anybody got pictures of the blue tops you are referring to? What about the carb # I posted is it correct for 288



*H*S226A75 is the Tillotson HS # that you're asking about here. I can't remember if HS226A is one of the 288XP carbs.


----------



## paccity (Mar 14, 2014)

*HS-228A, B, C*


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 14, 2014)

That's what I've had on both of mine IIRC. Going out to the shop now. Will look at the carb on the current 288XP.


----------



## lfnh (Mar 14, 2014)

HS-226A used on Jred 630.
to be clear, the one here (630).

paccity 228ABC is all ever seen on 288

Haven;t seen 226 on 288. anything possible if not stock


----------



## lfnh (Mar 14, 2014)

Can that 226 on the 630

The 6 is a badly stamped 5 with magnifiers
So it's 225A on this 630 tilly.


----------



## Mike Gott (Mar 14, 2014)

Mine is a S228A75 after looking alot closer at it.


----------



## lfnh (Mar 16, 2014)

Good to see you have right carb on it. Sorry about the 226 /// 225 stuff. My post 347 is not right.

fwiw,
Have seen sometimes (not alot) the throttle plate shaft wear bore in body and show up as tuning problesm, plate not opening all way. Runs good, then doesn't, etc. Hard, careful look with carb in hands to see slop or plate jamming beforefully open.


----------



## president (Dec 9, 2017)

Chris J. said:


> The link shows quite a few IPLs for the 288. Knowing the year your saw was made is useful, probably even necessary :msp_ohmy:.
> thanks for the links
> Husqvarna Chainsaw Parts List Directory
> 
> ...


----------

